

Ask HN: Review our app (To→done)  - TodoneApp

http://todoneapp.com/<p>The premise behind this app is that there are a whole class of to-dos that don't need constant review, organization, prioritization and so on in list form. Personally, I've found that a list is great for decomposing a problem at work into steps, or remembering things when I'm shopping - but in terms of helping me get things done in my life, they're useless and somewhat oppressive. Weeds sprout unhindered, mom goes uncalled, flowers go unbought for the wife, the car goes undetailed, and so on. Pushing items around on a list doesn't get these things done.<p>To→done represents an intentional constraining of the 'todo' problem that I've found forces you into not obsessing over/playing with a list, and actually compels you to take action. Moreover, it attempts to create a mental contract with yourself by stating that "it will take me 30 minutes to pick the weeds" and later, when you have 30 minutes free, forcing you to acknowledge that if you just got off the computer, you could actually take care of those pesky weeds right now.<p>The app is dead simple. I'd love to hear from people if they think that a methodology like this could help them get things done in their life (or maybe it's just me.)<p>Thanks!
To→done
======
bgnm2000
I like it, its simple, easy to use nice concept.

My only other comment would be, the nice thing about a list - is I can see all
of the things I've put on it, its an organized way of knowing I've spelled
everything out. What if I forgot a task I wanted to do with this format (that
I thought I had entered)? There'd be no way to know.

The biggest problem for me, would be motivating myself to use the app
consistently, even though I do certainly like it.

~~~
TodoneApp
Thanks for trying it out!

I've only really shown it to friends and family so far, so I appreciate the
feedback. Seeing all the todos you've entered so far does seem to be a common
request. Of course everything with this app represents a line in the sand -
once crossed, it becomes a regular (horribly underfeatured) todo app.

I've thought about making the list available, but in an intentionally
inconvient format, such as comma separated and horizontally laid out, and on
another page, so you will only consult it to remember what you've entered.
It's all about keeping the constraints to steer you to interact with the app
in a way that's actually productive.

Re: motivation, I agree. Hard to make any "productivity" tools sticky, unless
they really do improve your life. I have a couple ideas though.

~~~
bgnm2000
what if there was a live search to browse your incomplete to-dones, and also,
you could set something on them to remind you about them (through email) in X
number of days if they haven't been completed?

~~~
TodoneApp
Nudging may be a bit brute force, but I was definitely thinking about the live
search -- primarily as a mechanism for preventing you from entering duplicate
todos -- could also effectively be used as a search that way.

------
askar
It's a simple app and a different concept but why is the the minimum time
limit is 15 mins? What if I just have 5 mins? Also, can we set some priorities
to the tasks so when you try to figure out what to present you can give the
tasks some priority? Also, a way to see all my tasks as a list would be
helpful at some point.

A few things could be improved but a good start I think.

------
pedalpete
Very nice and simple. What I really like about it is it gets to the 'just get
something started' mentality.

Great work.

------
ryduh
Clickable link: <http://todoneapp.com/>

~~~
TodoneApp
Thanks. Newbie mistake. :)

